# I am going mad! some motherboard help please?



## suncore (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Since there are alot of techs around here i thought i would ask







and as ASUS don't offer motherboard support over the phone and i have to email and wait 48 Hours, so i thought i would try here









I have been running my pc recently with no problems, but today when i switched it on it would not boot. All LED lights go on (Cpu LEd then RAM Led then vga etc like normal) but it then stays as a constant red on Boot_device_LED, at this point i get the ASUS Splash screen and i have to wait 15-20 minutes to get onto the next screen. It then checks my HD and straight after i get this message "The data on the EC or EC Flash might be corrupted. Fatal error please contact asus support", and from there i cant do anything.

I have also tried to go into the BIOS setup but it takes me to the American Megatrends and shows my mother board info, then followed with:
CPU: (Shows my CPU info)
Speed: (This stays blank)

after waiting 15-20 mins on that screen too it then shows me the Fatal error message.

I have tried to reset the CMOS by taking the battery out and by jumping it. I have also taken it apart and put back together.

This is driving me mad, i have looked all over the net but i found nothing that works.

Motherboard is a ASUS P7P55D-E i have an intel i5 750 with 4gb corsair ram (2x2gb) and a Zotac nvidia GTS250 graphics card.

If anyone has any clue, i will be the most grateful in the world.








I have been trying to fix this for the past 9 Hours straight! lol

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Is this a new build?


----------



## suncore (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

The PSU is OCZ Model No. OCZ5000SXS

This isent a new build, it has been running perfectly for about 4 months till now.

It is just out of the blue, i haven't installed anything recently either.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Prime suspect would be the 500W PSU. OCZ are OK but not top quality and 500W is not enough. We suggest a minimum 550W for and PCI-E GPU and I would want a 650W SeaSonic or Corsair with a GTS250.


----------



## suncore (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, i guess i will have to go buy a new one 

What would this error mean The data on the EC or EC Flash might be corrupted? is it caused by not enough power from my PSU?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## suncore (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you think this PSU would do for the time being? http://www.yoyotech.co.uk/item-detail.php?products_id=1886736

I have been made redundant recently so i cant splash out too much hehe.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The ec flash might be corrupt could be refering to a bad bios flash or a bad bios chip. You should clear the cmos again by unplugging the computer and removing the battery for a good 15 minutes.

Then unplug everthing attached to the computer except
Cpu with heattsink fan
psu
1 stick ram
video card
monitor,keyboard,mouse

Start it up and enter bios and see if its any better, while in bios note the temps and voltages and post them here.

If its no better it would be best to try another psu in it but not the one you linked too, its most likely poor quality, it would be best to have a 650w corsair or seasonic.


----------



## suncore (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, I have tried what you suggested but i still can't get into the bios, i even tried with a less powerful Graphics Card.

I was only thinking of getting that lower Quality PSU for testing as i dont want to buy it and then find out it was the mobo, but i guess i will have to take the mobo to my retailer for testing.

I was thinking of flashing the bios, but i can't even get to it to be able to flash it lol. :4-dontkno

I'm guessing there is not much else i could do ?

Thank you so much though for the help guys  ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Personnelly I would buy the top quality psu from corsair or seasonic and if it don't work out rma the motherboard its under warranty


----------

